# Racilio me 40



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey so I have see a rancilio md 40 for sale at £60.

Just after some advice from people who may of used this as YouTube reviews can only inform you about so much

The grinder is date marked 1998 does this age matter much other then the date marked I do not know anything about the grinder, is there anything in particular to look out for etc

Again thanks for any help and advice


----------

